# Target Practice Inside?



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Any of you practice inside?

I would like to know some easy set-ups.

Pics would be nice.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

SlingMan said:


> Any of you practice inside?


Haven't yet, but planning to in the winter.
I plan on using a bedsheet to catch my reballs, thats my plan so far, lol
Normally, I use marbles but reballs (re-usable paintball-replacements) are exactly the same size


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

this is what i use







i took a old p,c montor an guted it
sprayed about 3in of foam in the back
with the light stuff i just hang a can
an when i shoot full power with heaver
shot i hang a old beech towel in side
the towel will stop the hardest hitting
stuff i sling at it you can cut 
card board for a paper target backing
tape across the face or take the outer
rim off an place between the back an frame
been shooting at it all summer holding up
very well!!!
this is the little david with a ray shot
pouch i shoot this most times in doors
177,cal b,b up to the 6mm is as heavy
as i go with these bands
hope this helps


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I do...I use a rubbermaid container, drill a couple holes and hang the target. Stuff some towels or sheets in it, and you're ready to go. Easy peasy japanesy.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I do all my winter practice inside. I can manage 28 feet when I shoot across my basement and into a room. For a backstop I use three layers fabric (2 large towels + large nylon sheet). I stapled the three layers to the edge of an old work table in my "man-crafts" room (aka slingshots and airgun stuff). The fabrics hang to the floor. My targets hang in front of the fabric.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Great ideas guys!

Thanks a TON!

I'm off to Wal-Mart to buy a Rubber Maid container.









I feel guilty missing practice. My light set-up didn't work to well because
of insufficient reflector.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

my solution is change to the light band setup and 6mm steel ball.

insize shooting, i take the 20*40 tubing, 4-strand.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I always practice indoors, range is 5 metres only.









When shooting indoors, always use lead for safety purpose, I once had a steel ball bouncing back at me at great speed because I missed the backstop. I would have lost an eye if that hit me back then... I just use a simple cardboard backstop.


----------



## rockymountainslinger (Nov 15, 2010)

I shoot indoors quite often. I am single and so no wife to tell me no







. But I don't yet have a good set up for heavy ammo like steel balls or lead. So right now all I shoot indoors are plastic beads. I bought a huge bag of plastic beads that are about .40 caliber (10mm) at a thrift store. I think they were meant for Christmas tree decoration but I cut them apart off the string and shoot them. They are much like shooting plastic airsoft BBs but are much larger. (10mm versus 6mm). I bought the whole bag with 2000 or so beads for $2. I also have some larger wooden beads that I shoot indoors as well. I have a simple setup with a v-trap made out of foam rubber pads that keeps the ammo from bouncing all over. I also use this setup for airsoft gun target shooting.

I know all of you heavy ammo fans will think shooting plastic beads is lame but I have to safeguard my home. My 13 year old son also shoots and he often misses everything. The plastic and wooden beads won't break anything and won't dent the walls. Maybe I will set up an indoor area downstairs for heavier ammo. Anyway, the plastic and wooden beads are accurate and I'm not going to kill anything indoors. Right now my indoor target area is about 9 yards (8meters). I could rearrange things so that I could get maybe a 10 to 11 yard range.

By the way, if any of you want to try the plastic bead ammo and you can't find any beads, you could buy the 8mm airsoft BBs. I tried the regular 6mm airsoft BBs but they are way too small for me to grip comfortably in the slingshot pouch. 8mm airsoft BBs are rare but they can be purchased online. Or you can probably find plastic or wooden beads at a dollar store or similar place. Again, I don't see the need for heavy ammo indoors but some of you heavy ammo fans may disagree.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Eventually, I plan on building an armored wall in one bay of the back of my 2-car garage, so I can hang either a bow or slingshot trap there, for rainy day use.

In the meantime however, I'll probably use either Jim's rubbermaid & t-shirt setup somewhere in my basement, or something similar with a spare laundry basket or plastic milk crate.

I actually had something temporary rigged earlier, but the shots tended to bounce out onto the floor, so I'm not ready to post photos yet.


----------

